
RemixOS is big on GPL violations - ekianjo
https://tlhp.ml/remix-os-violate-gpl/
======
JohnTHaller
Anyone who takes one look at the RemixOS license agreement should run the
other way. You agree to censor yourself and all of the content you create or
interact with within RemixOS in accordance with the censorship policies of the
Chinese government. And you agree to give up all rights to user-created
content used with Jide services, which is something within RemixOS (though I
am unsure if you have to use it).

------
hias
Do you really need to ship the sourcecode with the product? I thought the GPL
says you have to provide the source code if your customer wants it. But you
need to always include a copy of the GPL i think.

Is Remix OS and the Android-x86 project somehow related? On android-x86.org
they advertise the latest release of Remix OS in a friendly tone, but titled
"Console OS" a scam which steals from Android-x86. So I guess Remix OS is
somehow tolerated?

Quote from the article "In webpage “About” on the official website, I also
can’t find information about Android-x86 fork."

They mention Android-x86 in the first paragraph on
[http://www.jide.com/en/remixos-for-pc](http://www.jide.com/en/remixos-for-pc)

I don't know about the Unetbootin part, if that was done directly, but it
seems to me there is no problem with the Android-x86 part?

~~~
mchahn
> I thought the GPL says you have to provide the source code if your customer
> wants it.

There is nothing about what the customer wants. You have to either publish the
source or provide a link, like a URL, to it.

~~~
hias
No, you don't have to publish the source code in public. You have to submit
source code with your product to the customer, or a hint that the customer can
request the source code if he wants to. This can be public, but it doesn't
have to be public.

